# Flipping tractors



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Patrick and I bought a "weekender" small John Deere 950 tractor and bush hog a couple weeks ago. It had hydraulic and cosmetic issues, but nothing major. A couple of days work, some new hoses and such then for sale. The first guy bought it and we over doubled our investment!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your purchase & sale..


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Doubling is great. I usually figure $1000 per tractor as a goal.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I told Patrick that I shared our "flipping" the little dear. He didn't like me saying "flipping" as I did flip over a backhoe a couple summers ago!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

azmike said:


> Patrick and I bought a "weekender" small John Deere 950 tractor and bush hog a couple weeks ago. It had hydraulic and cosmetic issues, but nothing major. A couple of days work, some new hoses and such then for sale. The first guy bought it and we over doubled our investment!


Maybe A&E will give you guys a t.v. show Flipping Tractors smilesssss hehe


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if it is easier to flip a lower HP tractor then the larger ones?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

azmike said:


> Patrick and I bought a "weekender" small John Deere 950 tractor and bush hog a couple weeks ago. It had hydraulic and cosmetic issues, but nothing major. A couple of days work, some new hoses and such then for sale. The first guy bought it and we over doubled our investment!


That tractor looks like is everything a small acreage owner could ask for. No wonder you sold it quick.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Congratulations on the quick sale.
It's nice to move things fast.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Teslan said:


> I wonder if it is easier to flip a lower HP tractor then the larger ones?


I bet it would because you are appealing to a larger possible customer base. Or did you mean FLIPPING (rolling) a tractor


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I wonder if it is easier to flip a lower HP tractor then the larger ones?


Around here the small tractors sell a lot faster than larger ones and you make more $$$


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> Patrick and I bought a "weekender" small John Deere 950 tractor and bush hog a couple weeks ago. It had hydraulic and cosmetic issues, but nothing major. A couple of days work, some new hoses and such then for sale. The first guy bought it and we over doubled our investment!


I used to own a 950 4wd diesel just about identical.....I used it to clean manure out of my barns etc. It had the toughest little Yanmar engine in it...very stout little machine....when I bought my skid steer I said hasta luego!

Regards, Mike


----------

